# steering wheel spacer for 65 GTO



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

I just replaced the steering wheel on my 65 GTO. It appears to have slack in the top of the column. It doesn't seem to want to tighten down.
The new wheel instructions shows an existing spacer below the turn signal cam that was not on mine when I removed the old broken wheel.
I can measure the dia of the hole and outside area but does anyone know how long this spacer is supposed to be? The picture shows it's maybe 3/4 or an inch long but it may actually be just a thick washer since there is no scale to the instruction sheet picture.
I am currently doing a complete frame off restoration (my first), (and last,ha). I'm about to get to the body work as soon as I get this steering issue solved.
Thanks in advance for any help anyone can inject.

oldtexasgoat


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

stock wheel there is no such spacer. Aftermarket, don't know. What wheel do you have?


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

It's a Grant 3 spoke walnut wheel and installation kit that I got from OPG. The old wheel was completely trashed and too far gone to repair.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

post photo of column with wheel off. the grant wheel kits I have used before, they go on nicely with no issues. So let's see the column without the wheel.


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I've had the same problem with my stock steering wheel. I've yet to be able to get it to seat all the down after replacing the turn signal switch. I don't recall there being a spacer, just a lot of space.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

the switch has to be properly seated. usually it is the wiring harness that keeps it from being all the way in. The wiring must be pulled down so there is no slack which prevents the switch. have done several, usually takes multiple tries to get it right.


----------



## oldtexasgoat (Apr 23, 2008)

Okay guys, I finally figured out the problem. Remember, I'm doing a frame off resto, so EVERYTHING has been apart (some things many times).
What I finally figured out was the column was too far forward to allow the steering wheel to tighten up against the bearing/signal light cancelling piece.
So, I torqued the wheel down, loosened the clamp under the dash, removed the boot at the floor, then slid the column up to meet the wheel. I snugged the dash clamp, removed the wheel, them loosened the clamp and moved the column up just a bit so when the wheel was re-installed and tightened, it put a little load on the bearing. Then I re tightened the clamp before re-installing the wheel. It worked, everything is tight now and there is no slack in any direction.
This may have been a long way of getting the solution but since everthing had been apart I don't know how it could have been done any other way.
BTW There is definitely no spacer required.
Sorry it took so long to get this posted, I just fixed it today. I've been chasing others demons as well.
Thanks for the input from all.


----------

